# candy



## Camoevo (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok so i have a question. How long can i store candy that has been vacum sealed? Like snickers,m&m's skittles things like this. in the individual packs. I ended up with 38 pounds of candy from my kids trick or treating. I think it would be good for trading. everyone has a sweet tooth.


----------



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

In the past we have vacpaced a bunch of candy and a few months later it was still fresh.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just keep the temperatures even (cool) and chocolate will last a fairly long time. Hard-candy without chocolate or milk as a main ingredient will last virtually forever.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I've hosted many Halloween events. Sometimes I put the goodies bags with other items and forgot them. Snickers and other bars last that long.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Camoevo;43396]Ok so i have a question. How long can i store candy that has been vacum sealed? Like snickers,m&m's skittles things like this. in the individual packs. I ended up with 38 pounds of candy from my kids trick or treating. I think it would be good for trading. everyone has a sweet tooth.


My husband brought me a lot of MRE's from the Army and they contained M&M's...we all know how long MRE's last. But vaccum sealed they should last for several years more.


----------



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

I just rediscovered Pixy Stix. 

My gosh, that's nothing but sugar and minor flavoring. They go down easy and right into the blood stream. I really, really hope I'm not diabetic.

I need to start exploring candy!


----------

